# My Haunted house for 2009



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

It's still under construction on the inside as well as a few things on the outside. As you can see,.the theme is creepy clowns this year. I can't wait till he has his wavy tongue to walk over.:googly: There are 9 total rooms on the inside.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome! got any pics of the inside?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you so much. I do have a few photos of the inside,.but,.the rooms were still under construction,.so,.as soon as I take new ones,.I'll post. Here's a list of the rooms,.though..as follows

1. Reaching zombie prop
2. Wolf/werewolf popping prop
3. Ghostly woman (static)
4. Graveyard w/2 popping props
5. Clown room with working jack in the box and clown
6. Jumping 3 ft spider room
7. Peppers ghost illusion
8. Chop shop (static)
9. Leaning glow room

Mind you,.these rooms aren't very large since my front yard is tiny so,.they are more of a "startle" factor than anything. The exit is a spinning tunnel. (That has to be rebuilt in place a week or so before Halloween.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What DC said - wow! The look is absolutely professional.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks RoxyBlue.
Well,.I went inside and snapped a few pics,...sorry if they're big. They aren't all finished but,.they're close. I'll post more when it gets dark.

Part of the graveyard..









The spider..he jumps and the guy hanging flops around,.lol.


The clown room w/working Jack in the box and tune....the clowns head turns also.









The glow room/hall....just a bunch of hanging glowing tubes and a dead end.









The chop shop room.









There's more but,.it isn't finished yet. I'll post a vid as soon as I can.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you by chance live in Scottsdale?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish I was your neighbor that display rocks hard


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope,.I don't live in Scottsdale...Tucson. I wish I had more neighbors that would participate,.at least one lets me use part of her yard to build this. She rocks. Thanks again guys. Oh and I see I copied the wrong code for the spider pic...duh! lol. More later!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great inside and out. The outside will definitely draw attention.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Spooky1,..it definitely draws attention,...you can't miss it,.lol. The head alone is 12' high,.haha.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo awesome! how many "victims" do you get each year?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> oooo awesome! how many "victims" do you get each year?


Hehe,.thanks. The number of people varies from year to year. My neighborhood is very small,.but,.word of mouth travels far. Last year we had about 250 people,..this year I'm expecting way more since it's on a Saturday night. I made the mistake of putting signs out on the main street one year,..don't EVER do that unless you want to be up all night,.lol.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is great inside and out. Freaking outstanding. Love all your rooms look so far. I am sure the rest will be as good or better. Great job


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Holy Cow. That. Is. A. Lot. Of. Work! Just Crazy! But my kind of crazy! Please tell us you don't set all this up alone... I simply can't wait for the vid. Awesome job!!!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Yes,.it IS a lot of work but a lot of fun,.too. To answer your question MrGrimm,..as far as the building process and artwork,..yes,.I do it all myself. Some of the props my roomate builds,.but,.that's where he stops because of work hours,.etc. I start at the same time each year,..Sept. 1 ,.just to give me enough time to build this monstrosity. There is a TON of cardboard,.screws/washers (a 5 gallon bucket full believe it or not and mine is empty now!) and roll after roll of black plastic as well as paint. The wood is saved every year. It isn't pretty,.lol,.but,.eh,.who cares,.it works. The cardboard is recycled.  If anyone ever needs sturdy walls,..check out a BIKE shop,.the boxes are fantastic! Very heavy duty (although the staples in the flaps are a b*tch which obviously have to be removed) 
This year will be extra special for me,..last year I built my haunted house while doing chemo,.not the easiest thing to accomplish,.but,.I pulled it off. This year I'm finished with my treatments and have so much more energy and I'm "C" free! Whoop! Thanks for looking guys! I'll post a vid as soon as I can. ;D Oh and Oct. is BC awareness month,.check your boobies everyone!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

"C" Free - that's great news, congratulations. Looks like you have a pretty cool haunt going there, good luck with everything.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

fick209 said:


> "C" Free - that's great news, congratulations. Looks like you have a pretty cool haunt going there, good luck with everything.


Thank you.  What's really cool is having a place to show off ones work and know people appreciate all the hard work,.happy haunting everyone!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great! very impressive!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! Very nice job on all your hard work! I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks awesome. Do you have actors in there as well?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  Nope,.no actors,.just pneumatic props.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a pro haunt!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

i love it. very professionally done. creepy too.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Reminds me of the old Funhouses from the local fairs I went to as a kid. I thought they were creepy then and I think your haunt is creepy now. Great work!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rock on with great health! Now get that video up, stat!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Lmao!..I'll post a vid soon. Keep in mind the inside is not finished yet and it's pretty dark,.but,.you'll get the idea. Oh and the pneumatic props aren't operational at the moment. I'll save all of that for when the inside is complete. ' ) Have a great weekend,.I'm off to the fun-house! muahahaha...


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

How the hell do you post a vid? lol. I've tried both codes and.....nothing.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a link would work fine. Not sure how to embed videos in a post.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope this works,..I still have a lot to do still,.yikes!

HH2008 :: MOV04986.flv video by anitafacelift - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid36.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e49/anitafacelift/HH2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e49/anitafacelift/HH2008/MOV04986


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Whoops,.don't know why there's 2 things posted. The top one works,.though.  Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi again,..just wanted to share a night vision video of my haunt,..it's almost done. I still have painting and the damn spider prop isn't working,.grrrr,..thank goodness I still have time,.lol.

Halloween 2009 :: MOV05004.flv video by anitafacelift - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid36.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e49/anitafacelift/Halloween%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e49/anitafacelift/Halloween%202009/MOV05004


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

I added another little piece to my front,...a TONGUE,.lol.


----------



## ferrywayes (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Anitafacelift,
Great home looking beautiful as much as if i am live in opposite to yous home.
it is pretty realy how made you are.and also pictures of inside luking horrors type
if some body reach your home first time thats difinalty shocked congarts.

Thanks..


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool - is there background music to go along?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for looking everyone.  Today has been busy. I've added a 13' spinning tunnel as the exit. Will post vid as soon as I can along with all background music playing.  Thanks bunches!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Insane haunt. Wasn't expecting that first prop to jump like that- freaked me out!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

SecondNightmare said:


> Insane haunt. Wasn't expecting that first prop to jump like that- freaked me out!


Hahaha!!!! Thank you.:devil:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You've done a fantastic job, everything looks awesome creepy Have your self a wonderful, scary, safe, spooktacular Halloween:jol:


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey,.hey everybody. Halloween was a success! I hope everyone else had a wonderful evening,.lots of screams and laughs. We were slammed with crowds all night,..ran out of candy,.lol,.and were spinning people until after 11pm. What a cool night,.I can't wait till next year! I'm already thinking of "new" rooms,.haha. 

Here's a few shots...


















The tunnel was the best part!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats on a great turnout! how do you build a spinning tunnel? that is the one part that always gets me and i find it the scariest....when the walls spin you feel like you are going to fall of the bridge..the last one i went through had me to scared to move. 

awesome pics! great work!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> congrats on a great turnout! how do you build a spinning tunnel? that is the one part that always gets me and i find it the scariest....when the walls spin you feel like you are going to fall of the bridge..the last one i went through had me to scared to move.
> 
> awesome pics! great work!


Building the tunnel was a HUGE pain in the a*s to be honest,.lol,.but,.we finally figured it out through trial and error and was well worth it. I will not lie,.it costs a fortune to build,.how someone can build one for under $200 is beyond me,.because ours cost more than double that. We got the idea from another guys design,.but,.we modified it to fit our needs. We had to quiet it down,.slow it down with various pulleys and used a cooler motor,cooler bearings for spin and black PVC as the mechanism. 2X4's and plywood for the bridge,.2x3's for rails (double them for safety)and a sh*tload of srews. Then 3 pvs pipes for each ring. Connected all 4 rings with 1x2's and screwed on 25' x 13' of black plastic,.sprayed fluorescent paint dots and voila,.you have a cool tunnel.  I'll post a vid of it in action as soon as I can.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Where in the world do you store all that stuff?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Too cool. Where in the world do you store all that stuff?


Lol,.Thanks. I have a metal shed just to store Halloween "stuff",.the bridge and framework will be dismantled and the wood stored till next year. (I think I need a bigger shed)


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a couple of vids. Sorry they're in "night vision" but,.that's the only way to see...

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e49/anitafacelift/vids/?action=view&current=MOV05120.flv]









http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e49/anitafacelift/vids/?action=view&current=MOV05109.flv]


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Another Halloween came and gone,...sucks we have to take down our decorations,.lol! Aaaaargh!


----------

